

Technorati Relaunches To Focus On Core Blogging Audience - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/04/exclusive-technorati-relaunches-to-focus-on-core-blogging-audience/

======
run4yourlives
Didn't they re-launch last year? Something tells me things aren't too rosy in
technorati land.

